# Designer turned photographer



## justinyoung3231 (Apr 10, 2018)

I work for myself but I hate my job.  After having worked in the advertising industry for years as a designer / video production person I've decided to try my hand at photography.  Specifically architectural photography.

I've worked for myself for years in a similar field so I know lots about the business side; how to market, how to differentiate etc.  The area I don't really have a solid grasp on when it comes to photography is pricing/licensing.   Especially for the specific genre of architectural photography.  Do photographers do expiring licenses?  Is that even a thing anymore? Or more for commercial work?  What do clients expect?

I've started to line up some real estate shoots around my area just to get more comfortable with my equipment/build a portfolio, but my end goal is to shoot for architects/interior designers & corporate clients.

Any advice is appreciated.  Just trying to get the lay of the land.


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2018)

You might want to join at ASMP.org.
Check out fotoQuote Pro, the industry standard photo pricing guide software for freelance photographers, recommended by ASMP.
Yes, commercial photographers do expiring, or time limited licenses.
Client expectations are all over the map.


----------

